# USB-C Verlängerung für Dockingstation



## tannenbaum12 (13. Dezember 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche ein Verlängerungskabel, das die Funktionen meiner vorhandenen USB-C Dockingstation 1:1 durchreicht. Ich habe bisher bereits ein Kabel gekauft und bin drauf reingefallen, dass dieses nicht alle Funktionen unterstützt.

Die Dockingstation ist eine USB-C Travel Dock mit Power Pass-Through. Wesentlich Eigenschaften:

USB-C DisplayPort ™ Alt-Modus Host-Verbindung (kompatibel mit Thunderbolt ™ 3)
Leistungsabgabe 60 W Durchgangs-USB-C-Anschluss
Gigabit-Ethernet-

Folgendes Notebooks wird verwendet:

HP EliteBook 735 G6
AMD Ryzen 3 PRO 3300U-APU
AMD Radeon Vega Graphics
16 GB Arbeitsspeicher
1 USB-Typ-C-Anschluss (Alt-Modus)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel muss folgende Funktionen bieten:

Verlängerung, also Male/Female, 1m genügt
Ladefunktion min. 45W
Durchrreichen des HDMI Anschlusses der Dockingstation (an Dell U2515H Monitor mit 2560x1440, 60 Hz)
Durchreichen des HDMI Audios
Durchreichen des Ethernet Anschluss der Dockingstation
Durchrreichen der zwei USB 3 Type A Anschlüsse der Dockingstation
Zu beachten: An einem der beiden steckt eine weitere Mini-Dockingstation mit HDMI (Ich weiß, ungewöhnliches Konstrukt, funktioniert aber ) an Dell U2515H Monitor mit 2560x1440, 50 Hz

Schließe ich die Dockingstation direkt ans Notebook an (festes, 10cm Kabel), funktionieren alle oben genannten Funktionen einschließlich der drei Monitore (2x 2560x1440 + 1920x1080 Notebook Display). Dies möchte ich nun einfach um 1m verlängern und 1:1 so weiter verwenden.

Mein bisher gekauftes Verlängerungskabel funktioniert leider nicht. Damit gehen nur Laden, 1x externer Monitor, Notebook-Display und Ethernet. Audio geht nicht, sowie kein USB.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, worauf ich achten muss oder vielleicht sogar ein konkretes Kabel empfehlen?

Vielen Dank und Gruß!

*EDIT*1: Notebook-Informationen aktualisiert.


----------



## Abductee (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab die Verlängerung in Verwendung:


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01FM4ZWV0/
		

Damit verlängere ich einen Hub für einen Monitor 1920x1200@60, LAN-Adapter USB und Ladeadapter mit 45W.


----------



## tannenbaum12 (14. Dezember 2020)

Danke Abductee, für den Link. Welche Symbole sind auf deinem USB Anschluss am Notebook zu sehen?

Ich konnte inzwischen herausfinden, dass es sich bei mir um USB 3.1 Gen 1 SuperSpeed 5 Gbit/s mit Displayport Unterstützung handelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...le-Funktionen-verwirrt-aber-auch-3617392.html


----------



## tannenbaum12 (17. Dezember 2020)

Tatsächlich hat es nun mit dem diesem Kabel geklappt. Scheint wohl ein wenig Glückspiel zu sein, dass das Kabel alle Features supported.

Fun fact: Es klappt aber auch nur, wenn der Stecker in einer bestimmten Richtung eingesteckt ist.
Richtung 1: 1x ext. Monitor, Ethernet, Strom aber kein 2x Monitor, USB oder HMDI-Audio
Richtung 2: alles wie oben gewünscht

Danke und Gruß!


----------

